
The hydrogen-powered generator that was almost a home-shopping hit - jbuzbee
https://www.engadget.com/2016/11/24/home-shopping-network-ihod-energypod-generator/
======
grizzles
Nice product. I'm curious to know how the cost of their catalyst compares with
other major energy sources in price /joules. The website crucially excludes
how long the fuel pucks last at peak power output. They may not have worked
that out yet; they do say (in the pdf) they are planing on shipping packs of
different energy densities.

Products like this are what fascinates me about innovation and
entrepreneurship. If the economics of the product are right, or could improve
through iteration - this could be more disruptive than the automobile. Cool
beans.

